# New member



## alamo1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,
New to this type of holiday in a motorhome but thought it was worth trying just to get away from the hustle and bustle. My wife and I are really looking forward to it and thought we'd try Lincolnshire around Chapel St. Leonard first. Anyone with any ideas or sites we would appreciate. 

Gary


----------



## GregM (Jul 5, 2010)

alamo1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> New to this type of holiday in a motorhome but thought it was worth trying just to get away from the hustle and bustle. My wife and I are really looking forward to it and thought we'd try Lincolnshire around Chapel St. Leonard first. Anyone with any ideas or sites we would appreciate.
> 
> Gary



Gary

Welcome to the site, we are over that part of the country this weekend, will send you a PM.

As a site supporter you should grab the files from http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...36-wild-camping-map-poi-data-june-2010-a.html

It is a collation of good locations that Canalsman has put into POI files for sat navs and a Google Earth file. Well worth the download.


----------



## GregM (Jul 5, 2010)

OK it appears you have chosen not to recive PM's so I wont send you one 

We are near Chapel Leonard this weekend, not arriving until late Friday. 

Anyone else over that side of the country fancy meeting up this weekend then give us a shout


----------



## alamo1 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Thanks for the info. and bringing to my attention I hadn't set up the PM properly. Maybe you will let me know if I've got it right now. Not much good on these machines and usually leave it to my wife or my kids when they were at home.lol.*


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 6, 2010)

huttoft car terrace,will be there this weekendas much sand and sea as you'll ever need and safe


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 6, 2010)

I was at Huttoft car terrace from wednesday till friday last week. Just be careful as there is a lot of sand that has blown on to the terrace and it's deep enough to get stuck in if you stop moving, also the short slope up to the terrace from the approach road is covered with sand and slippery as well. 

It seems that most of the motorhomers were at Moggs Eye last week. There was also a group camping there with three large tents opposite the toilets.

Hope this info is useful, have fun, I'll be back there again in the next few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 6, 2010)

was freddy in the blue ldv van there and mike the one legged guy in the mondeo estate still on mogg eye we,ve not been for a month,
in the past they have always cleared the sand can't understand why not this time the locals in small cars that take their dogs to sh!t on the beach must be complaining


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Alamo1 - Welcome to the site - you will sure get a lot of help from this site and now you are a site supporter you have access to all the wild spots listed.

Guernsey Donkey

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 6, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> was freddy in the blue ldv van there and mike the one legged guy in the mondeo estate still on mogg eye we,ve not been for a month,
> in the past they have always cleared the sand can't understand why not this time the locals in small cars that take their dogs to sh!t on the beach must be complaining



Hi Arthur,

I saw the guy in the mondeo estate last year, don't know if he's still about. Big respect if he's still wilding in a car, especially being in a wheelchair. 

I saw quite a few cars getting stuck in the sand and having be pushed out, can't understand why the council have'nt cleared it and put it back on the beach.

Probably why all the motorhomes were at Moggs Eye last week!!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 6, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> Hi Arthur,
> 
> I saw the guy in the mondeo estate last year, don't know if he's still about. Big respect if he's still wilding in a car, especially being in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...


he moved back onto mogg eye in april,been stoned helps i think ,nice guy though comes from brid,freddy comes from rotherham he usally walks into anderby and brings the papers on a morning


----------

